# :eek: Kicked hole in basement wall HELP!!



## gpcrazy8s (Feb 10, 2008)

Yes thats what happened.  I was removing a brick outside and was frozen tried kicking it loose to put away and ended up kicking hole in my foundation.

I live in a house built in 1912 and have other issues with the basement.  Well it floods and floods.  I have crumbling walls you can take your hand and wipe off the cement.  Its mixed with rock and tile pieces.

Not sure on how to fix this basement is leakin in multiple spots and is damn about a 1/3 of the way up the wall.

Wasnt sure if could just pour a new wall on the inside about 2 inches thick to help the walls from crumbling, and use some kind of sealer on the new cement.

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2008)

Sounds like you need a new foundation, you can do it yourself in small areas at a time or get a mason. Adding a wall on the inside without fixing the part that holds up the house is a bandaid over the problem which will only cover it up.  We need pictures for this, but if you can kick in the foundation, it sounds pretty bad.
Start by pumping out the water before it freezes.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow Greg
That sounds like a real bummer. I don't think your house will fall in right away but, like InspectorD said, you need to replace the foundation in small sections and give your house good bearing. 
You could advertise for a blocklayer to work indoors for the rest of the winter. They are probably out of work now and would be glad to help you out.
Glenn


----------



## gpcrazy8s (Feb 12, 2008)

yeah I have pictures trying to find how u guys post them not sure if I'm supposed to use and url or if u guys just load them up from computer to here thanks.

Also if I dont use and url how do I post them, and thanks for the replies yeah i want to do the work myself my great great gramps started putting in concrete blocks but only did like 2 layers and didnt go all the way around and now on some of the corners they are cracked all the way through.

I'll get pics just now really sure how to post them.


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi gp, and welcome to the forums.

I'm afraid you need more than just a new foundation. If the foundation is that bad you can bet your crazy8s the footings are just as bad, if there are any. The better way to go is to lift the house off the foundation and get an entire new footings, foundation, proper drainage... the whole package. It won't be cheap but if that profile pic is your house, it looks like it would be worth it. I think piecing together a foundation as the others have described, and as you grampa started doing, is a waste of time.

As for uploading photos, they have to be in jpg format and a maximum of 97.7 KB, as the image attachments feature of this forum is kind of kooky. Other formats, such as jpeg, gif, bmp, etc.. are set to maximum dimentions of 620 px wide by 280 height. How many photos does anyone have within those dimentions?   Anyway, to do it this way you need to use the "Manage Attachments" button when posting using the advanced editor.

Probably a better way to go is to use www.photobucket.com or similar free image hosting service, then use the image button at the top of the editor. Just right click on the photo, select properties, and copy paste the url.


----------



## gpcrazy8s (Feb 12, 2008)

Ty Tool guy and yes thats the house  in my profile pic is her.

Thats what I used before for uploading pics also thanks for that also.

Well I did do some research as far as jacking up the house and I have found out its dangerous but can be done if certain steps are taken.

Is this something I can do my self I know a couple buddies that are heavy equip. operators that might be able to help dig around the house.

Also what kind of jacks are used for this and yes my basment has about 15 or so of those cylidner jacks they are round and u can adjust them by hand.

The rest of the basement's load is on 8 x 8 beams like a barn footings. 

I know I could never afford to have some one come in and do all of this jack house up tear out walls, put in drain tiles, gravel, pour new foundation.

I would like to be able to do it all except pouring new foundation if possible thanks and tell me what you think.


----------

